# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Kumpulan Kolam

## mrbunta

ini kolamku, jangan di ketawa in ya.
size total 4 x 2 meter dengan tinggi 1 meter

----------


## edwin

> ini kolamku, jangan di ketawa in ya.
> size total 4 x 2 meter dengan tinggi 1 meter


fisik kolam yang udah jadi juga dipost om buat compare aja....boleh ya....

----------


## h3ln1k

ini yang di lantai 3 ya? lantai 4 nya mana?   ::

----------


## Glenardo

YOooo Beli Mattala Jap Map dan Mattala  BD dunx..Hahaha

Mantap ber veggie filter..

----------


## mrbunta

> ini yang di lantai 3 ya? lantai 4 nya mana?


lantai 4 yo.
mana punya mu hel. di posting di sini. di kumpulkan semua

----------


## hartono_88

gajah.... .gak takut ambruk rumah nya???berarti mah ini uda 2 kolam ya di atas rumah??ato pondasi rumah pake kaki gajah juga?maka nya jadi gitu kuat??hahahhaha.....

----------


## mrbunta

> gajah.... .gak takut ambruk rumah nya???berarti mah ini uda 2 kolam ya di atas rumah??ato pondasi rumah pake kaki gajah juga?maka nya jadi gitu kuat??hahahhaha.....


1 yo. horor kalau 2 kolam

----------


## e-koi

> ini kolamku, jangan di ketawa in ya.
> size total 4 x 2 meter dengan tinggi 1 meter


 poto aslinya mana mbah gajah?

----------


## mrbunta

kok jadi bahas punyaku ya. punya om om manaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
ini kan kumpulan   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ini yang di lantai 3 ya? lantai 4 nya mana?  
> 
> 
> lantai 4 yo.
> mana punya mu hel. di posting di sini. di kumpulkan semua


aku ga punya kolam kok   ::

----------


## mrbunta

kolam e om helmi 3 gak di posting sama sekali.
pelittttttttttttttttt

----------


## e-koi

> kok jadi bahas punyaku ya. punya om om manaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> ini kan kumpulan


 kolammu dulu dong! Mana live-nya?  ::

----------


## victor

> kok jadi bahas punyaku ya. punya om om manaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> ini kan kumpulan


  ::  
judulnya salah tuh
seharusnya apresiasi kolamku

----------


## h3ln1k

wkwkwkwk nah lu jah kolam live mu mana dulu  :P

----------


## mrbunta

wes wes
salah buat thread

----------


## wahyu

> wes wes
> salah buat thread


haaaa.....haa.....

----------


## victor

yang itu salah,
yang ini salah
kayaknya 
salah tempat
salah waktu
salah judul
kayaknya.......
salah strategi nich
hehe....  ::

----------


## SUNU

Kolamku kecil-kecil aja....  ::

----------


## wahyu

kolam ku juga kecil....  ::

----------


## asfenv

kolam seh boleh kecil,..tapi penghuninya jumbo jumbo tuh,..he..he..salut dehhhhhhhhhh........  ::  

irineh,.gimana caranya neh buat ikan jumbo di kolam kecil...?  ::

----------


## victor

kecilan ini, kolamku

----------


## cholas

om aku download ah,, buat referensi,, makasih a bos om,,

----------


## mrbunta

> kolam seh boleh kecil,..tapi penghuninya jumbo jumbo tuh,..he..he..salut dehhhhhhhhhh........  
> 
> irineh,.gimana caranya neh buat ikan jumbo di kolam kecil...?


gampang om. beli ikan jumbo langsung
wkwkwkwkwkwkkwk
yg laen tolong system filter nya juga.
buat pembelajaran kita semua. biar gak cari cari ke dalam dalam om

----------


## paulwi

::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

sipppppppp. thx u atas partisipasi teman teman.
denah filter tolong di gambar juga ya   ::

----------


## Satpam

> sipppppppp. thx u atas partisipasi teman teman.
> denah filter tolong di gambar juga ya


kalau yg bisa gambar om kalau gak bisa

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> sipppppppp. thx u atas partisipasi teman teman.
> denah filter tolong di gambar juga ya  
> 
> 
> kalau yg bisa gambar om kalau gak bisa


gak bisa ya di gambar aja tetep

----------


## seven7colour

> 


Keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeren  ::

----------


## totohs

om gajah,

Sebenernya ide bikin thread ini menarik dan berguna, gimana kalo bener2 dibikin Forum Khusus dan masing-masing member berkenan untuk upload foto kolamnya masing-masing, disertai keterangan Nama Pemilik, Lokasi, Ukuran & Spec kolam.

Kalo bisa sih Forum ini tidak ada komentar / quote, jadi hanya berupa kompilasi buat inspirasi antar member...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Satpam

> om gajah,
> 
> Sebenernya ide bikin thread ini menarik dan berguna, gimana kalo bener2 dibikin Forum Khusus dan masing-masing member berkenan untuk upload foto kolamnya masing-masing, disertai keterangan Nama Pemilik, Lokasi, Ukuran & Spec kolam.
> 
> Kalo bisa sih Forum ini tidak ada komentar / quote, jadi hanya berupa kompilasi buat inspirasi antar member...


setuju ........

----------


## seven7colour

Setuju  ::

----------


## mrbunta

setujuuuuuuuuuu
tapi aku gak punya wewenang sampe sana. bisa nya aku di threat surabaya aja  ::

----------


## seven7colour

Vote mrBunta for moderator

----------


## victor

> Vote mrBunta for moderator


bikin vote donk

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> Vote mrBunta for moderator
> 
> 
> bikin vote donk


Wakakakaka om Victor cepat muncul kalau ada target baru :P

----------


## totohs

> Vote mrBunta for moderator


  ::   YES! *Om Gajah Mod!!!* YES!   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> Vote mrBunta for moderator
> 
> 
>    YES! *Om Gajah Mod!!!* YES!


om Bunta punya secret admirer ternyata...........

----------


## totohs

> Originally Posted by totohs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

Atau ada Moderator lain yang berminat?  ::

----------


## sinar

> kecilan ini, kolamku


 ::   ::   ::   ::  
ceritanya kecil kecilan kolam nih.....  ::

----------


## seven7colour

And the winner is ..............................

----------


## bobo

> ini kolamku, jangan di ketawa in ya.
> size total 4 x 2 meter dengan tinggi 1 meter


  ::   ::   ::  ketawa dulu baru komentar apik om mantap kaidah sudah terpenuhi

----------


## doddy

ini kolam ku

ini mud pond

----------


## Spider_man

> ini kolamku, jangan di ketawa in ya.
> size total 4 x 2 meter dengan tinggi 1 meter


ini aquarium jumbo alias gajah ting-ting  :P 

klu saya sih pny kolam secondry tanpa filter letaknya di penanaman saham2, disitu koiny dr lokal bs jd jumbo import tp isinya koi-t  ::

----------


## Satpam

apa ada bos bos yg punya breeder and mud pond bisa di tumpangin magang ya 
saya mau dong kalau ada yg boleh magang
pls PM ya bos

----------


## mrbunta

ini baru dapet foto kolam
tanpa filter, pake air mengalir aja

----------


## aie

ga terlihat isinya  :P   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> ga terlihat isinya  :P


isinya 55cm up semua om

----------


## Abied

Punya mata air sendiri opo air mata sendiri..?  ::   ::  
Dimana kolamnya Om?

----------


## mrbunta

> Punya mata air sendiri opo air mata sendiri..?   
> Dimana kolamnya Om?


airmata sendiri om   ::

----------


## Satpam

> ga terlihat isinya  :P


  ::  mungkin om gajah diberi pesan jangan kelihatan ikannya (mungkin pemilik tidak mau)

----------


## Pratama

kerenn..................om kolam nya kapan2 kita2 ajak dong...  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> kerenn..................om kolam nya kapan2 kita2 ajak dong...


ayo. kapan ke surabaya. aku ajak ke sana. perjalanan 14jam   ::

----------


## Teja Utama

> Originally Posted by Pratama
> 
> kerenn..................om kolam nya kapan2 kita2 ajak dong... 
> 
> 
> ayo. kapan ke surabaya. aku ajak ke sana. perjalanan 14jam


liwat juanda.....   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Pratama
> 
> ...


wkwkwkwkwkwk

----------


## Jusri

Kolamku

----------

